
Tired of Old Man Python telling you what you can and can't say to your computer? - mapleoin
http://www.staringispolite.com/likepython/
======
winter_blue
Is he removing the 'Like, Python' keywords from the source and then passing it
to the Python interpreter?

~~~
PostOnce
Whoever downvoted you is retarded. Yours is a completely legitimate question
to which I cannot give a certain answer, but I'd say it seems likely.

~~~
Semiapies
I hate when people downvote decent questions.

------
proemeth
I expected an article on the limits of python syntax, but this is the
description of some lolcode-style language.

~~~
jrockway
O HAI. Any language that has the word "broseph" as a keyword is okay by me.

------
philh
Strictly speaking, for Python to actually be a subset, it needs to recognise
when a keyword is meaningful. Like:

    
    
        hey = "hello world"
        print hey
    

Can it do this? My assumption is not, because you'd get issues like

    
    
        so anyway just = "hello world"
    

but you could make an exception for when there's only one of them.

------
jsharpe
needs to be smart enough so you can write:

    
    
      print "hello world" or whatever
    

or

    
    
      n = 3 'n shit

~~~
pvg
also missing a fo' shizzle conditional and possibly loop construct.

~~~
froo
I'm wondering what happens when you mix various types... eg mixing a "fo'
shizzle" with a "broheim" - would it return an error similar to trying to add
a string to a int?

------
thamer
See also: Eubonicode <http://www.public.iastate.edu/~crb002/prog.html>

------
nuba
This is just <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valspeak> sugar. I guess I'll stick
with Scratch and Logo for my kid.

------
jff
% fortune -m "VALGOL"

~~~
IgorPartola

    		THE LESSER-KNOWN PROGRAMMING LANGUAGES #14 -- VALGOL
    
    		VALGOL is enjoying a dramatic surge of popularity across the
    	industry.  VALGOL commands include REALLY, LIKE, WELL, and Y*KNOW.
    	Variables are assigned with the =LIKE and =TOTALLY operators.  Other
    	operators include the "California booleans", AX and NOWAY.  Loops are
    	accomplished with the FOR SURE construct.  A simple example:
    
    		LIKE, Y*KNOW(I MEAN)START
    		IF PIZZA	=LIKE BITCHEN AND
    		GUY		=LIKE TUBULAR AND
    		VALLEY GIRL	=LIKE GRODY**MAX(FERSURE)**2
    		THEN
    			FOR I =LIKE 1 TO OH*MAYBE 100
    				DO*WAH - (DITTY**2); BARF(I)=TOTALLY GROSS(OUT)
    			SURE
    		LIKE, BAG THIS PROGRAM; REALLY; LIKE TOTALLY(Y*KNOW); IM*SURE
    		GOTO THE MALL
    
    		VALGOL is also characterized by its unfriendly error messages.  For
    	example, when the user makes a syntax error, the interpreter displays the
    	message GAG ME WITH A SPOON!  A successful compile may be termed MAXIMALLY
    	AWESOME!

------
Luyt
I miss the hicks, mullets and rednecks ;-)

